# Back from DockDogs!



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That second picture is my favorite...whatta smile!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You got some great pictures. That was a blast and I can't wait to try it again with Caue. He was getting pretty comfortable with it towards the end. 

I agree the staff could not have been more helpful even for a newbie like me. I'm going to try to get some of the pictures my sister took uploaded tonight.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Loved all the pic's, makes me want to live in Maine!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's the video that we made!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You got some great pictures. That was a blast and I can't wait to try it again with Caue. He was getting pretty comfortable with it towards the end.
> 
> I agree the staff could not have been more helpful even for a newbie like me. I'm going to try to get some of the pictures my sister took uploaded tonight.


Awesome! We were all so, so glad that you came! It was so fun to see Caue compete and actually place! He's a natural dock diver! We'll all have to do it again soon! :bowl:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That looks like so much fun...love the pictures and video.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree, loved the pictures and the video's. Gunner would probably love doing something like this as he LOVES the water. The very first time I showed him a lake he ran and dove off the end of the dock to chase some ducks. It's was the funniest thing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply awesome! We are sooo jealous!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The photos and the video are GREAT!!!! I am so eager to try it next Saturday -- Dock Dogs is coming to South Florida so hopefully I'll have a good report like yours. Your dogs looked super!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

totally freaking awesome!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

great photos - looks like it was a blast!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Loved the pixs & videos!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are a few of the pictures my sister caught of Caue. The first two are of his second practice run. The rest are a series once he had a little more confidence.

Rob are you sure this is safe?









Not exactly "Big Air" :









A little more confident now
The take off









Climbing to altitude









Leveling off









Raise your tray table and put your seats in an upright position









The graceful landing :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GREAT PICTURES!!!!

So glad all of you had so much fun!

Ann


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here are a few of the pictures my sister caught of Caue. The first two are of his second practice run. The rest are a series once he had a little more confidence.
> 
> Rob are you sure this is safe?
> 
> ...


She got some AWESOME pictures! You can just see Caue growing as a dock diver in this series of pics! He'll be that much more confident at the next event!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You should absolutely give it a shot. The DockDog people were great and so helpful. They were offering tips and techniques while we were waiting for practice jumps. They did a great job keeping the crowds cheering for both the wonderdogs and the underdogs. Very upbeat and organized event.



rappwizard said:


> The photos and the video are GREAT!!!! I am so eager to try it next Saturday -- Dock Dogs is coming to South Florida so hopefully I'll have a good report like yours. Your dogs looked super!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks like a ton of fun was had by all, even the reluctant pups!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

In case anyone is interested, there were a few pro photographers there this weekend and one of them just posted a ton of pictures of the event on their web site. There are several of Tucker and Tyson as well as Mary's Lexi, Liberty, and Tracer, Kim and Simon, and Rob and Caue. There are two albums from Friday and Saturday. We plan on ordering several of the pictures of our boys!

http://adosphotography.exposuremanager.com/


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It looks awesome! It's a pity Dockdogs doesn't do anything in CT.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They do ct events.. I believe the Hebron fair is in CT. Hudson Valley Dock Dogs has quite a few members from there. 
This was such a fun weekend!! Between rob, Mary, Johanna, and myself, grf was well-represented!
Great pictures!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did I mention I still have very little voice left from laughing and cheering?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> They do ct events.. I believe the Hebron fair is in CT. Hudson Valley Dock Dogs has quite a few members from there.
> 
> You are right! I searched on the Dockdog webpage and couldn't find any, but Hebron is indeed mentioned. The referral to the Hudson Valley club is also useful, thank you.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I drive 3 hrs to hvdd practices..
They're a great group!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Did I mention I still have very little voice left from laughing and cheering?


My voice is JUST starting to come back! I could barely talk at all yesterday from all the yelling and laughing!

Matt wants to mail you guys a copy of the newspaper with your quote in it, or we can just bring it down on the 4th!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice! "un-freaking- believable" lololol.
Bring it on the 4th !!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Nice! "un-freaking- believable" lololol.
> Bring it on the 4th !!


We were laughing so hard when we read that part! That's totally something you would say! :

I posted some videos of Simon's jumps on Facebook that we took with the "Flip on a stick"!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Makes me wish all the more that we had dock dog events here.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMg - that is so cool. They are having one in PA this month June 25,26 and 27th.
Levi is only 5 1/2 months. Did you sign up Tyson or did they let him go up there to see if he liked it. Like a practice for pups. Is anyone else from PA is neighboring states going in June to the PA one?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Looks like a great time! I showed Jeff the pics and videos and he keeps saying that Sam would LOVE dock diving.. I just don't think he has enough retrieve drive to want to jump off a ramp after a toy.. is that something that's pretty necessary for this?? I mean he loves water, loves swimming, but I think he'd be too scared to jump and if he has no motivation like the "I must go get that toy" drive then what would make him do it?

Also, congrats again on the future new puppy too... I just love little black lab puppies, they are so freaking cute.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Dogs only have to be 6 months to compete. You do have to pay for a wave in order to use the dock even for a practice jump but it is totally worth it. The staff at the Rockland event were very helpful and patient with us newbies. 



Montana's Mommy said:


> OMg - that is so cool. They are having one in PA this month June 25,26 and 27th.
> Levi is only 5 1/2 months. Did you sign up Tyson or did they let him go up there to see if he liked it. Like a practice for pups. Is anyone else from PA is neighboring states going in June to the PA one?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> OMg - that is so cool. They are having one in PA this month June 25,26 and 27th.
> Levi is only 5 1/2 months. Did you sign up Tyson or did they let him go up there to see if he liked it. Like a practice for pups. Is anyone else from PA is neighboring states going in June to the PA one?


We registered both of our boys for two waves each on Friday and Saturday and we got a HUGE amount of practice in between waves. Levi is still just a tad bit too young to compete since the minimum age for dogs to register to compete is 6 months old and no less. It's a blast! We are already planning to attend several more events this summer and fall!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but yes you have to be 6 months to compete but I think they let 5 months practice. 

Years ago there was a young lab named Katrina. This was before they had an age limit. She was 5 months old. She to this day is the youngest dog to ever receive her master title (dogs who jump 19' or over) and she did it at her first competition. 5 jumps over 19'. She was an AWESOME dog. Shortly after her title, they made an age limit. Katrina died a number years ago of heat stroke in a car. The car was in motion, windows were open, it was just too dang hot. She had been out running around, then they loaded up to go to the hotel 15 min away. She was dead when they got there. It was a pick up, with crates, fans, windows open and A/C from the cab blowing back too. Just not enough. The owners were DEVASTATED. They lost another dog that same day. The puppy was the only survivor. So sad. However what an amazing feat she accomplished, for a young puppy. 

I do a lot with Ultimate Air Dogs, they will let younger dogs play on the dock, work on going off the end, go off the ramp get acclimated but you can not enter in a splash until they are 6 months old. 

Ann


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. We do not have Dockdog events. That is a pity. I'm sure Paco would like that.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They let me take Storm on the dock to practice, but I had Simon registered in 5 waves.
I was very careful to make sure there weren't others wanting to practice, since he is also too young to compete.
Rob is right. The dockdogs staff is amazing at offering suggestions and helping to get your dog into the water.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> We registered both of our boys for two waves each on Friday and Saturday and we got a HUGE amount of practice in between waves. Levi is still just a tad bit too young to compete since the minimum age for dogs to register to compete is 6 months old and no less. It's a blast! We are already planning to attend several more events this summer and fall!


I see they are in Pittsburgh over the fourth of July and Levi will be 6 months by then. I would love to go to one and check it out. Looks like so much fun. Thanks everyone for the helpful info!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Is anyone going to Scarborough next weekend? I have the weekend off so I thought about going. Can you register the day you go? Not sure what Riley will think about this but I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures! It looks like everyone had a good time. And congrats to Caue!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Riley's Mom said:


> Is anyone going to Scarborough next weekend? I have the weekend off so I thought about going. Can you register the day you go? Not sure what Riley will think about this but I am willing to give it a try.


We MIGHT be there. That's Matt's weekend to work (he works every other weekend), but he requested it off, so we'll be there if he can get it off! We're definitely going to the Union Fair event in August that's being run by our DockDogs club. Seacoast DockDogs holds practices in Brunswick just about every weekend during the summer, so we're definitely aiming to make at least two a month!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

They sure look like they were having a wonderful time. The pictures are awesome and what beautiful dogs. I love the 2nd picture, too cute.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*DockDogs*

We will be in Scarborough all 3 days. Come find me. I'll be with the Hudson VAlley Dock Dogs club!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im planning to pop down after the Penobscot Valley Kennel Club show on Saturday in Cumberland. Probably wont jump....but will be cheering wildy! ;-)


----------

